# Before WW2 - lots of lovely photos for history buffs



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 2, 2011)

Found this today, and I thought I'd share it:

http://www.theatlantic.com/infocus/2011/06/world-war-ii-before-the-war/100089/

A rather fat collection of interesting photos of the events that occurred before the second world war started. Note that it's NSFW due to photos of an execution or two, and some Nazi symbolism here and there.

This is probably my favourite photo because it's pretty:







The caption on it, however: "The zeppelin Hindenburg floats past the Empire  State Building over Manhattan on Aug. 8, 1936. The German airship was en  route to Lakehurst, New Jersey, from Germany. The Hindenburg would  later explode in a spectacular fireball above Lakehurst on May 6, 1937." I never knew about this event at all... I do wonder about the whole story behind it!

History buffs enjoy! Anybody have any particular favourites or thoughts on any images?


----------



## Runefox (Jul 2, 2011)

You never heard about the Hindenburg disaster? That's one of the most memorable events in history. The saying "oh, the humanity" comes from the reporter who was on the scene there, and it effectively ended air travel via airship wholesale across the world.

Anyway, I love history, especially WWII history. It's amusing that Germany was allowed to rearm in the years before WWII mainly because it was seen as a valuable ally in a fight against the Soviets... Also amusing, America didn't hate the Nazis leading up to the war, and if war hadn't broken out, might have made war with the UK via Canada over an English alliance with the Japanese and fears that the Japanese would expand through the Pacific.  Except the war started, Japan declared war on England, and started taking over practically all of England's holdings in Asia.

Oh, political allegiances as we know them now. How frail they were then.


----------



## Aden (Jul 2, 2011)

"No sir, I don't like it"

But seriously, very cool stuff. Old photos are amazing. I wish I had some old originals.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 2, 2011)

Those girls need thicker shirts ._.


----------



## Delta (Jul 4, 2011)

Evandeskunk said:


> Those girls need thicker shirts ._.


 
Quite possibly, just more clothes in general, Germany gets cold in the winter.


----------



## Eske (Jul 4, 2011)

Wow, these are simply amazing to look at!  Thanks for sharing.  I absolutely adore anything around & prior to ~1950s.  Those photos with the Buddhist gasmasks affected me the most.  I'm not sure why.


----------



## Aetius (Jul 5, 2011)

Sino-Japanese war was crazy.

Then National Revolutionary army had bad ass uniforms.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 5, 2011)

Wow, thanks Gibs. My dad will really enjoy these [he loves WW2 stuff]

I like this picture for some reason. i think it's the guys in robes + gasmasks. Seems kind of eerie to me
http://cdn.theatlantic.com/static/infocus/ww2_1/s_w09_60530034.jpg

This is the Hindenburg disaster
[yt]F54rqDh2mWA[/yt]



Evandeskunk said:


> Those girls need thicker shirts ._.


 
No they need bras
I can't tell you how many times ive told my sister
"PUT A BRA ON, BITCH"


----------



## Don (Jul 5, 2011)

Now those are some stunning photos. Though their constant referral of Carlist Militia as 'fascist insurgents' irks me. They were absolute monarchists, not fascists. The only legitimately fascist organization in Spain was Falange.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 8, 2011)

Number 3 and 14 are BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Cain (Jul 8, 2011)

Yay! I'm a history buff!

I quite like the second picture, and lol random sheep on the right xD
 Fourteen...Damn that's a huge explosion.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 8, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> Fourteen...Damn that's a huge explosion.


It's Beyootiful


----------

